# mot de passe:partage de fichier



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Août 2001)

comment retouver le mot de passe affecté à un poste
afin de se connecter en réseau


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2001)

Salut phiLDE ,

Il te suffit de retaper un mot de passe ou sur le compte possesseur de la machine, ou sur le compte de l'utilisateur déclaré. Tout çà dispo dans Tableau de Bord "Partage de fichiers".

Bye


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2001)

ok, je l'avais fait mais à chaque fois que j'ouvrais de nouveau partage de fichier, je retouvais l'ancien mot de passe!
bon à force d'insister, ça a marché, je ne sais pas comment mais bon ?
je n'ai pas du tout comprendre!
merci quand même!


----------

